# Can a local anesthesia make you sleepy?



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

I had to have two moles shaved today. They injected the area around both moles to numb the area and then shaved off the top.

About an hour after the procedure, I'm back home and I'm so sleepy, I can barely keep my eyes open. I tell the kids I'm going to lay down for a minute and I'm out cold for 1 1/2 hours! That NEVER happens!

The procedure wasn't stressful so I don't think it was a stress reaction. I slept fine so I wasn't tired. The only think I can think of is the local anesthesia?

I don't know but it was such a strange feeling. One minute I'm totally fine and the next, I absolutely can not keep my eyes open.


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes; sometimes its actually a rebound effect from the epinephrine in the anesthesia wearing off.


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, I had no idea! They should warn people about that. I was truly at the point I could not keep my eyes open one more minute. I have kids at home (thankfully my 16yo DSS was home). That's crazy. Good to know for next time.


----------



## Bukroyal (Sep 28, 2014)

I just found this very old thread. I had similar issues recently and was found to be allergic to adrenalin! You should be careful for next time. It could be you, like me had the opposite affect of the adrenalin in the local anaesthetic, it makes your heart go slower not faster (the idea is it increases heart rate to pump the anaesthetic round to work quicker). You don't need adrenalin, they just prefer to use it as it makes the job quicker. Check for next time as this could be a serious risk to you!


----------

